# Dewitt county, Illinois



## hdcb77 (Apr 7, 2013)

Walked in the woods this afternoon. No morel mushrooms yet! haha. But Spring has sprung!!


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Couple more weeks


----------



## shroomingirl (May 3, 2013)

Having any luck yet?


----------



## breesha (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going out this afternoon......ill keep you posted.


----------



## millertnt (Apr 22, 2014)

I was out yesterday and today in the Bloomington area. No luck yet! Let me know when you start seeing them. I hope we get some this weekend before the cooler weather comes next week.


----------



## breesha (Mar 24, 2013)

Hit my early EARLY spot......they're here. Found about 30 small greys and im talking small. The tallest was not quite an inch, the others were about a quarter inch. When I get to my computer I'll post pics.....just leaving woods now.


----------



## hdcb77 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to start looking this week!


----------

